# Predator VS Leman Russ



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

on a 1v1 tank battle, who would come out top?
im wondering, as i know some people have incorporated IG tanks into SM armies, and im thinking if a leman russ is better than a predator, i could as well.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

UltiLink said:


> as i know some people have incorporated IG tanks into SM armies


you mean they have been breaking the rules and cheating?....unless there space wolves, who can only have 1 version, the now screwed over Exterminator


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

how come space wolves are special then?


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

UltiLink said:


> how come space wolves are special then?


Because the *LEMAN RUSS* battle tank is named after their Primarch. IN a 1 on 1 fight between a leman russ and a predator though, I think a Leman russ would take it. Better armour, better armaments, better looking.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

yes they are correct. There is no way for SMs to have IG tanks except of the Wolves... it would be like a Guardsmen.. in Power Armor.. as much as I would Like to.. I cant. 

But head on? LRMBT. Battle Cannon, Las-cannon Front, Hvy Bolter side sponsons... nasty.


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

can i claim my slightly renegade chapter stole one?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

UltiLink said:


> can i claim my slightly renegade chapter stole one?


if its not in your codex, you can't take it, unless its apoca"cheese"lypse, otherwise you'd see everyone taking Leman russ MBT's


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

i reckon hell yeah, take some. if you need the stats for the russ i can post em - got the IG codex. 

Also the LR would kick the hell out of the Predator, unless it was a destructor (lascannony death on tracks)

_________________________________________________________________________
Thou shalt not wolf whistle at the holy Celestine, unless thou wishes to learn the true meaning of pain


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

XV8crisis said:


> if you need the stats for the russ i can post em - got the IG codex.


*cough* Forum rules *cough*

plus theres the small fact marines probably will not fit in any Imperial guard vehicle, never mind the russ, there all described as being EXTREMELY cramped, heck even the wolf ones are probably crewed by something more human like


----------

